# Got visited by the Sheriff today!



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Well actually one of his deputies, anyway. I finished a job early today and decided to just take the rest of the day off. I'd been having problems with a hydralic pump on my bucket truck and really didn't feel safe going onto the next job with it acting up. On the way home it dawned on me that I probably just needed to add a little more hydralic fluid, so after i topped off the fluid I decided that I needed to test it out. I get this great idea and drive my truck out into the middle of my front yard (in full view of the neighbors house) set a deer archery target up 30 yards from the truck and and get in the bucket with my bow. The pump had been stalling between 25 feet and full extension (37 feet), so I take it all the way up to 37 feet and start killing that target. My neighbor who is anti-gun, anti-hunting, almost anti-american sees me up there and calls the sheriff. The deputy shows our conversation is almost word for word as follows.

Deputy: How are you today, Sir?
Me: Pretty good.
Deputy: (while looking at my target) Looks like you're ready for bow season.
Me: Just about(while lowering the bucket, I was still shooting at 37 feet when he showed up), whats the problem officer.
Deputy: Neighbors complained, said you had lost your mind again.
Me: So do you want me to stop shooting?
Deputy: You're on your own land, shooting into a good target with a solid backstop, do what you want.
Me: So theres no problem here?
Deputy: No, I just wish I had a setup like that to practice with.
Me: (Handing him my bow) Get up there and take a shot.

You should have seen the look on my neighbors face when we both got in the bucket and started shooting from 37 feet!

:beer:


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

That's awesome. You should have taken a picture.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

LMAO! :lol:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

GOOD ONE!!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: Sounds like your neighbor may be anti-american!!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

excellent story. You got to love the neighbors.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Neighbors complained, said you had lost your mind again.


That would probably fit a lot of us!!!!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Maybe the neighbor was just jealous!!! dd: Invite the neighbor over to shoot with you!!! oke: Just kidding!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Your neighbor watching out their window must have been crushed, I'm sure they were wanting you to receive a citation or at least a warning for you to stop. Video tapeing the expression on their faces would have been priceless when the deputy joined you !!! :jammin:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Great story, I'd love to have seen your neighbors face.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

oh my god, I needed a laugh like that today

what a good guy


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I get strange looks from one of my neighbors every time I load up for hunting. It makes me laugh every time. Pics of your neighbor's face when the deputy was shooting would have been great to see.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

UPDATE!

The deputy called me a minute ago (must have got my number off the truck door) and said the next time I wanted to practice my "treestand" shots from my bucket truck to give him a call! I might have to give up the painting business and open a shooting range!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

P R I C E L E S S. Seriously, that is the best one I have heard in a while, get some photos the next time.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

That story just made my day, that is the greatest thing i have EVER read


----------



## WingMagic (Aug 10, 2006)

My kind of law man


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

BTW, I did not know ND had any trees that were 37' tall!
























Sorry but the pitch was slow and right smack over the plate and I had to take a swing at NDs stunted trees.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> BTW, I did not know ND had any trees that were 37' tall!


You may not, but I'm in Kentucky, then again, I don't hunt from 37 feet, I was just shooting for the heck of it.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Priceless :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Classic


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

h2ofwlr said:


> BTW, I did not know ND had any trees that were 37' tall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They aren't stunted, they just grow in straight lines up here. (shelter belts)


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Rem 7400 way to go, I bet your neighbor called the sheriff again to complain. Some people just have to be jerks. Definitely get some pictures the next time and post.


----------



## rhino2003 (Aug 18, 2006)

That' awesome! I love it!


----------

